# DELL - not customizable in showroom ??



## prds359 (Jul 12, 2012)

went to dell's showroom yesterday at Kolkata to buy 15R SE (the i7 one). they said it's not available here yet & it'll take a month or so to be available here! i asked about the "customizing facility" that dell's website offers. They said it's not possible if i buy the laptop from the showroom itself, i have to buy online! now am thinking, why can't they customize a laptop if i buy it from showroom when they can customize it if I purchase online? like i want to add "backlit keyboard" & "blueRay support" which is optional in the 15R SE (pls correct me if am wrong)


----------



## siddharth.saiyan343 (Jul 12, 2012)

Go to Authorised Dell Store,they will customise ur laptop according to website.I bought my XPS 15 from Dell Showroom and made a lot of customization according to their website.Make sure u went to Original Dell Store not a reseller.


----------



## terrafield (Jul 12, 2012)

In Dell website, I could not see any option to customize hardware. All I get is option to upgrade MS Office, Warranty and other accessories. Unable to see any option to upgrade RAM, Hard disk etc. I tried with other models as well (XPS, Inspiron R etc).

Is Dell not providing hardware customization nowadays?

I'm really sorry to repeat the same post in another thread


----------



## prds359 (Jul 12, 2012)

siddharth.saiyan343 said:


> Go to Authorised Dell Store,they will customise ur laptop according to website.Make sure u went to Original Dell Store not a reseller.



thank you for replying. I went to the authorized dell showroom itself. Even brought their official card as they said they will inform me when the model will be available. but that's not the point, why did they say that it's not customizable? u r from Punjab, is it possible that the showroom policy is different than Kolkata there?



terrafield said:


> In Dell website, I could not see any option to customize hardware. All I get is option to upgrade MS Office, Warranty and other accessories. Unable to see any option to upgrade RAM, Hard disk etc. I tried with other models as well (XPS, Inspiron R etc).
> 
> Is Dell not providing hardware customization nowadays?



not RAM, HDD but it's possible to customize keyboard option from the website, u may have missed it, please check this link *configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/co...nspiron-15r-se-7520&c=in&l=en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1 , besides that, the above person, siddharth.saiyan343, also says that he customized his laptop from dell's showroom, then what's different in Kolkata?


----------



## siddharth.saiyan343 (Jul 12, 2012)

As there is no option for upgrading RAM,HDD on website then its not possible but prds359 is asking to upgrade chicklet keyboard to backlit keyboard which is available on their website.
@prds359-You should talk to the agent about dis matter and tell him to confirm this with their manager.AFAIK Dell showroom runs parallel with their website.The procedure is that after placing the order from dell showroom they contact the main office which runs the website they just tell them about the order.The rest work is done in office and factory.So if they make ur laptop and they say thay have backlit on website then no one can tell u this u cant have backlit keyboard


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 12, 2012)

This is what Dell India via FB:


> Customization is offered in stores as well as online. The store would send your configuration details to Dell and the order will be processed accordingly. If you need help with this, let me know.
> 
> -Tulsi


does dell offer... | Facebook


----------



## prds359 (Jul 12, 2012)

siddharth.saiyan343 said:


> @prds359-You should talk to the agent about dis matter and tell him to confirm this with their manager.AFAIK Dell showroom runs parallel with their website.The procedure is that after placing the order from dell showroom they contact the main office which runs the website they just tell them about the order.The rest work is done in office and factory.So if they make ur laptop and they say thay have backlit on website then no one can tell u this u cant have backlit keyboard



thanks for the information. will contact them right now 



The Sorcerer said:


> This is what Dell India via FB:
> 
> does dell offer... | Facebook



thanks a lot for the link. it's helpful 4 me


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

Make sure customize dell model comes from singapore, they ruin if it get customize in india


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 12, 2012)

rider said:


> Make sure customize dell model comes from singapore, they ruin if it get customize in india


I am not sure, but how can we make sure of which place is it being customised ?


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

when inspiron SE were just arrived in india they were importing from singapore with desired configuration of user, ask dell india they still doing or not?


----------



## prds359 (Jul 12, 2012)

rider said:


> when inspiron SE were just arrived in india they were importing from singapore with desired configuration of user, ask dell india they still doing or not?



How am I suppose to contact them, through their above given fb page? I dnt have access to pc now & my phone browser isn't opening dell's website


----------



## mrintech (Jul 12, 2012)

prds359 said:


> How am I suppose to contact them, through their above given fb page? I dnt have access to pc now & my phone browser isn't opening dell's website



Call them on these:



> *1-800-425-4026* (Toll Free) or *080-2506-8026*


----------



## prds359 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanx for d numbers


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 13, 2012)

I think now the customizing is done in India only


----------



## Anurup (Jul 13, 2012)

prds359 said:


> went to dell's showroom yesterday at Kolkata to buy 15R SE (the i7 one). they said it's not available here yet & it'll take a month or so to be available here! i asked about the "customizing facility" that dell's website offers. They said it's not possible if i buy the laptop from the showroom itself, i have to buy online! now am thinking, why can't they customize a laptop if i buy it from showroom when they can customize it if I purchase online? like i want to add "backlit keyboard" & "blueRay support" which is optional in the 15R SE (pls correct me if am wrong)



I went to the kakurgachi DELL store and they said that the SE 15R model will be available by the end of this month. They also said that the blue-ray option is not available!!! RAM can be at max upgraded to 8GB(better to upgrade urself), and backlit keyboard is also available.

I too am looking forward to buying the inspiron model ....but am confused b/w the normal and the SE model.
I will be using the laptop mainly for programming(may use MATLAB,GIMP,Fireworks),light gaming(FIFA 12,NFS Carbon/MW,CS Source) and movies (ocassionally). Is it worth paying an extra 5-6k for the SE model  Also should i go for the i5 model or the i
Also can any one pls tell me is it wort getting the extended warrenty ...2yrs for  5k and 3yrs for 9k both covers accidental damage protection and premium phone support. Its my first time buying a laptop so any help will be gr8ly appreciated


----------



## prds359 (Jul 13, 2012)

Anurup said:


> I went to the kakurgachi DELL store and they said that the SE 15R model will be available by the end of this month. They also said that the blue-ray option is not available!!  , and backlit keyboard is also available.
> 
> I too am looking forward to buying the inspiron model..
> 
> Also can any one pls tell me is it wort getting the extended warrenty



Hey mate, I also went to d Kankurgachhi store & yeah they said the same thing to me but neglected the thing that keyboard option is changable!
.
For ur warrenty querry, I think it depends on the user's usage. If u think it'l be used heavily then u can extend the time as a chance of internal damage remains, otherwise it's a total waste of money, I think.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2012)

Even some retailers provide customisation. Plus 2% flat discount too.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I think now the customizing is done in India only



One user said dell india was telling him that it is being customizing in singapore and then will come to india.


----------



## Anurup (Jul 16, 2012)

@prds359
mate i call the dell store today ...and i m disappointed to inform that the upgrade offer from win 7 to win 8 pro for Rs. 699 is still not available in kolkata....also they r now saying that the 15r se will not hv backlit option :'(
I am thinking of spending a few xtra bucks and buy the mac book pro....13"
Just want to know if the intel hd 4000 is enough to play latest games like FIFA 13 , NFS: The Run...????


----------



## iChaitanya (Jul 16, 2012)

Anurup said:


> i m disappointed to inform that the upgrade offer from win 7 to win 8 pro for Rs. 699 is still *not available in kolkata*




It's not an offer from Dell. It's an offer from Microsoft. Dell has nothing to do with it. It's a worldwide offer.

Buy your Windows 7 laptop and register here - *windowsupgradeoffer.com/en-US/


----------



## Anurup (Jul 17, 2012)

@iChaitanya
but the dell personals at their stores are tell that its not valid on their laptops???? they are saying that the offer will arrive in the month of november or december??...and btw who and when will we hv to pay the Rs.699 for the upgrade to win 8 pro???


----------



## iChaitanya (Jul 17, 2012)

Anurup said:


> @iChaitanya
> but the dell personals at their stores are tell that its not valid on their laptops???? they are saying that the offer will arrive in the month of november or december??...and btw who and when will we hv to pay the Rs.699 for the upgrade to win 8 pro???



Please read *windowsupgradeoffer.com/en-US/Home/ProgramInfo and *windowsupgradeoffer.com/en-US/Home/Faq


----------



## Anurup (Jul 18, 2012)

@iChaitanya
 Thanx mate for the links...was of gr8 help....so we need to par Rs. 699 via credit/debit card online to microsoft when the up gradation starts...which will probably be in the month of Jan or Feb next year.... 
@All
By the way what do everyone think about the win 8.... is it going to be good...will it be any better than win 7????


----------



## prds359 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm loosing my patience. Can anyone please inform me that which mac laptop can replace my choice of 15r SE (i7, 1tb, 8gb ram) within the same budget or under 70k.? I really need a laptop from next month.



Anurup said:


> @prds359
> mate i call the dell store today ...and i m disappointed to inform that the upgrade offer from win 7 to win 8 pro for Rs. 699 is still not available in kolkata....also they r now saying that the 15r se will not hv backlit option :'(



Thanx for the info buddy about the win8 replacement, I never knew there is something like this option even exist.! Besides, am buying the i7 version of 15r se not the i5 one. And a persone here informed (read above discussions) that  we just have to place an order to dell & the manufacturing process will be done as per the order, so if they say backlit option is not available then I think u must ask them "why" as I want d same thing for my lappy n they are saying d same to me as well. Next time when am gonna go there, surely i'll ask this question


----------



## Anurup (Jul 19, 2012)

@prds359
i asked them about the backlit ....they r saying not much customization can be done after from the retailers.....they can only upgrade the RAM...that too at (for rs.2500...frankly its too expensive as a 4gb ram cost only around rs.1350). What ever system they receive from dell...that only is sold not much customization can be done...
As for the mac...i guess the macbook pro 13 with 2.9GHz dual-core Intel Core i7 processor , 8GB of 1600MHz DDR3 memory, 750GB 5400-rpm hard drive cost around 85K is a strong competitor....hwever must add that it dosnt hv a dedicated graphics card...instead it has an intel hd 4000.
I too am thinking whether i should go for the mac or the inspiron 15r....still hvnt reached any conclusion though.



dashing.sujay said:


> Even some retailers provide customisation. Plus 2% flat discount too.


...no mate...the dell exclusive store dosnt provide any discount....plus the only upgradation that u can make is the ram...and nothing else...the rest of the system config. is exactly the same as is provided to the store from the dell factory


----------



## prds359 (Jul 19, 2012)

Anurup said:


> @prds359
> i asked them about the backlit.. they r saying not much customization can be done after from the retailers.....they can only upgrade the RAM...that too at (for rs.2500...frankly its too expensive as a 4gb ram cost only around rs.1350). What ever system they receive from dell...that only is sold not much customization can be done...
> As for the mac...i guess the macbook pro 13. hwever must add that it dosnt hv a dedicated graphics card...instead it has an intel hd 4000.
> I too am thinking whether i should go for the mac or the inspiron 15r....still hvnt reached any conclusion though



The customization options which are available on dell's website, naturaly should be available while purchasing from a showroom or even a retailer. That's one speciality of dell I guess that provides customization to their user. If the agents are neglecting that this customization isnt possible whereas it's there in the website, I really want to know the reason behind it which I still dnt know.
.
About the mac, well if I purchase a mac then I wont look into the specifications as my budget is strict to 70k including vat & tax charge (though looks does matter to me, so am not gonna buy an 11").


----------

